# What got you interested in BMWs?



## rchgrca (Aug 29, 2008)

My passion for BMWs is and has always been the design of the 3-series convertible since the 80s. I lusted after this car for two decades and finally bought my first two months ago. Its simplicity, class, and style can never be denied.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

1) Always into cars and read a lot of Road & Track growing up. They drive most every car and describe BMW’s as one of the most involving driving experiences. Nothing wrong with listening to experts for advice. 2) At sixteen started dating a girl with a 1982 320i. Sweet suspension and steering feed back, much better than my 1988 Mazda MX-6. 3) So I end up marrying the gal with the 320i, we’re both done with grad school, and decide its time to buy a new car. It’s 2003 and we’re pretty convinced we are going to buy a Lexus IS300 with a manual transmission. Read the specs and you get more for the money with the Lexus, right? Power seats, real leather, sunroof, all in the base car. These are options on the 2003 BMW 325i. So we go and drive the Lexus. It’s nice. But before we do anything we agree it’s worth our time to drive the BMW. We both drove a 325i sport with 5-speed and never went back to Lexus.

The direct feel of the steering, the taught sport suspension, the linear pick-up of the clutch, the ability to aggressively modulate the breaks, the instant reaction of the throttle, the support of the sport seats, and faster than any 184 horsepower car I’ve driven to date… Its all in the feel, just as Road & Track said.


----------



## zkeeper (Dec 28, 2008)

Been into Brit MG's and Healeys' for 40 years, and 4 years ago decided it was time to change, and not being able to work on them as once did. Thot immediatley of the new Miata, and a friend said, you will not be happy at this stage of life with another 4 cylinder..why not check out the Z3...did and got a great 2001. Drove it for 3 years and just happened to fall into a deal on a new Z4 in Sept...3.0si and with Titanium Silver again we fell in love with it. Went overseas to China for over 2 months, am back now, and cannot wait to get that rascal out of the shop. Have only a 100 miles this week on clock and we are not looking back...thats the story--what a ride.


----------



## lancelot1959 (Aug 20, 2003)

I was first interested in BMW's in the early 80's, I really liked the 320i and almost bought one, in those days I was driving a VOLVO. I started driving Toyotas in the 90's and was not impressed with the quality of materials used in them, by the year 2001 I was ready to switch to german cars and was torn between Mercedes and BMW. An event held by MB to market their cars provided me with opportunity to test drive a BMW and a C class MB, the BMW won hands down, later that year I purchased my first BMW and I'm still in love with them.


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

lancelot1959 said:


> An event held by MB to market their cars provided me with opportunity to test drive a BMW and a C class MB, the BMW won hands down


wait.. so... failed marketing campaign? :rofl::roundel:


----------



## Xyphion (Dec 27, 2008)

I just picked up my 325xi two days ago. To be honest I had no intention at all of buying a bmw - I hadn't even considered it. I was interested in a few cars, such as the Z06 vette, nissan 300zx, and subaru wrx sti. I happen to be a business manager at a Toyota dealership and we took in this bmw. I went out and looked it over - it was flawless so I said what the hell, why not take it for a spin. I drove it and instantly fell in love. It has amazingly smooth power, super comfortable interior, and it looks badass. (It's about to get a beatdown with the mod stick  )

I'll have some pictures up soon hopefully


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

Had a 2003 honda, Drove my friend's 1992 328i and it was excellent with 210k miles. I knew my honda wouldnt feel that good with 210k miles so imagine a bimmer with low miles!! I went out and got my car. I have 180k miles as of this morning and lovin' every single moment!


----------



## damyankee (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been driving for almost 30 years now :yikes:, and for a long time BMWs to me were either completely unattainable or kinda boring/old man looking. Had some HS freinds with 2002's who 1) raved about 'em, and 2) seemed to be constantly repairing them. My first car was a 240Z, which could very easily outrun (in a straight line, of course) a 2002. To a HS kid, this was all that mattered!! After my Z, which left me stranded in most every state on the east coast, all I wanted was a hyper-reliable toyota or honda for the next 15 years.

I remember like it was yesterday seeing a red M6 in the 80's, which I think permanently altered my brain chemistry and left me pre-disposed to an eventual BMW purchase. The E36 got me to walk a BMW dealer lot for the first time in the 90's, but the E46 coupe was the first BMW I absolutely HAD to have. I've had 3 of them, and now everything is ruined for me. I now officially hate FWD, slush boxes, all-season tires, V6's, seats with no side bolsters, and cars generally that are not designed for autobahn travel by anal-retentive German engineers.


----------



## woozhp (Aug 16, 2007)

*woozhp*

It was 1974. Saw a 3.0 CSL on the showroom floor in Vegas. That car is still in my head.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Xyphion said:


> I just picked up my 325xi two days ago. To be honest I had no intention at all of buying a bmw - I hadn't even considered it. I was interested in a few cars, such as the Z06 vette, nissan 300zx, and subaru wrx sti. I happen to be a business manager at a Toyota dealership and we took in this bmw. I went out and looked it over - it was flawless so I said what the hell, why not take it for a spin. I drove it and instantly fell in love. It has amazingly smooth power, super comfortable interior, and it looks badass. (It's about to get a beatdown with the mod stick  )
> 
> I'll have some pictures up soon hopefully


Congrats. Welcome to the dark side. Pretty soon you'll have to leave your Toyota dealership and move to a BMW Center.

Nope, not Imola Red. Electric Red. Imola was only available on M cars and with the E46 ZHP/Performance Package.


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

During college I was hooked on the look and ravings of the e36 M3s. I had hoped that shortly after college I would "step up" and purchase a slightly used late 90s M3. That day never happened as I was fairly happy with my "paid for" Taurus SHO along with making priorities for home ownership, family etc. I did however get one awesome test drive in a 2 door '99 model. That drive definitely kept me hooked on the BMW 3 series. Fast forward almost a decade and I just recently purchased a 2003 330i ZHP with 63k miles as my eventual replacement to the SHO. Yes, the SHO is about to hit the 20 year mark and I just couldn't retire it as it is still in excellent condition. The ZHP gets the fair weather duty only for now ;-)


----------



## Bell528i (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't really know to tell the truth. When I was look for my first car I was just attracted to BMWs with out even knowing what they really looked like. Guess I was just born to love BMWs.


----------



## BMWE46///M3 (Jan 5, 2009)

When I was about 10 or 11 my dad bought a BMW E36 318 for my mom. Ever since that day, BMW all the way.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

My fiancee (now wife) walked away from the an awful accident (rear ended while stopped by a dodge ram 4x4 that going >50 mph). She immediately went out to replace her G20, but Infiniti had stopped selling it, and the used ones in our area were way over priced. So we began a car searching experience that spanned more than 30 different cars across every lux (and lux wanna be) brands. 

About mid way through this "experience", we stopped by our local BMW dealership to test drive a 330. She didn't like it, but I was stunned by way the car handled and performed. I almost bought me one right there, but the sales guy told me about the new 335 coming out. When the car came out, I test drove it, loved it, and was shocked that the sales guy wanted $4k over MSRP for the car. I told him to take a hike, but was already in love with the car. Almost two years later, I finally ordered one last month (from a different dealership) for European Delivery, and time can't pass quick enough. I can't wait...I can't wait...I can't wait...3 months and 23 days...


----------



## msolvi (Jan 10, 2009)

i always knew of bmw cars as fast, exciting cars to drive but also not affordable. the first beemer to capture me was the e46 - the aesthetics, detail in the upholstery the ride and handling - it felt stable, the suspension was well trained, the drive was really exciting and instant. the e46 was my first beemer, i now drive a 525i a/t super smooth, fast acceleration, stable at top speed which can be fooling to a reckless driver. the colour combination and interior finishes are just unique and exquisite. my next beemer is the 750Li, no doubt. even my wife is sold, she wants her X5 for her and our tot. another thing the bmw is forever evolving driver aiding technology and making the vehicle a more exciting place to be in.


----------



## Barmats (May 21, 2007)

I test-drove a 325i a few years ago and found it rather plain and unexciting. The color probably influenced my perception -- it was a green with beige interior that I absolutely hated. It was okay, but I was very disappointed after hearing how good the 3-series was.

When the 335i convertible was released, my wife and I decided to take a look at it. Since the green 325i experience, I really had no interest in BMW. However, the folding hardtop interested me, so we took it for a spin. I was totally blown away by the engine, and after my wife drove it, she told me that I had to buy this car. Since I'd already fallen in love with it, this was music to my ears! I bought it on the spot, and I have to say that it's the most incredible car I've ever owned. My CA told me that I'd love it even more a year later than the day I picked it up, and he was absolutely right. Every drive - even in snow - is fun and memorable. It is totally unlike any other vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

always had a fascination for BMW cars since I was very young. My interest in BMW further grew after owning 2 of them when I began to learn about the history of the company, and was impressed especially with the post-war era and the 'new class' of cars and company direction. I'm on my 4th BMW now.


The dedication and focus BMW puts into the pleasure of driving is a direct reflection of the handling you love, the year on year positive sales trend and that grin you get when you are behind the wheel. It still amazes me that the driver oriented focus which established BMW in the early 60's has still not changed.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Our Family always had german cars, mercedes benz and as a family we had them for safety, so after i was in a bad accident with my sl500 my Bf suggested a BMW since he has been a big BMW fan and 'fester for years. After taking his advise i acquired the most beautiful E46 every and i haven't been happier with a car in my life!


----------



## Steven335xi (Jan 14, 2008)

I was parking cars in 1975, and got the opportunity to drive 2002’s, 530’s and 3.0cs’s. It was love at first drive.


----------



## MrZip (Oct 8, 2006)

I've always liked the look especially the E30 series. One day a guy pulled up in front of my office in a (87) 325es and I looked out and noticed he had a 4 sale sign in the window. The car had 117,000 miles on it and was 9 years old but looked new! I bought it from him and brought the mileage up to 250,000 and sold it later for $3000.00 I'll always have at least one BMW in my garage!


----------



## BadgelessM3 (Dec 24, 2008)

in 97 my boy let me take his yellow e36 m3 out for the day. I haven't ever look at another brand of car since


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

When I was looking for a car, the BMW dealership in Metro-Detroit was the only dealership out of about five that didn't shun me or look down on me when I entered the dealership. I always wear worn black jeans and a crap t-shirt when buying a car to see how my treatment is from the dealer. GM scoffed, Chrysler ignored me, Hyundai laughed, Volvo was HIGHLY skeptical with a raised eyebrow, and a few others I can't remember. Acura was nice, but they didn't count as I already had one.

Bought my first BMW, '98 328is with sport package. Wonderful car.

Then read all about the history, tradition, and heritage of BMW, not to mention the ideology and work ethic at the company today, and haven't gone anywhere else. On my third BMW now and fourth BMW product, including the MINI Cooper.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Never cared for the "prestige". Just took one for a test-drive, was hooked after that.


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

I did the whole SUV thing for about 5 years and just got tired of it all. I had already a go with Honda, Mazda, Porshe, Acura, Nissan and just liked the way BMWs drove. I couldn't fit the kids in a 911, didn't want a Japanese car again, so BMW was it.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

PhillyNate said:


> There were so many inputs over the years that that stimulated my interest in the brand that I could not possibly name all of them.


+1

And the "Ultimate Driving Machine" was probably drilled into my head over time as well.


----------



## JesseJames (Jan 1, 2009)

I had previously owned a BMW while serving in the US Army in Germany. Just had to have another one!


----------



## H2 (Jan 17, 2009)

In 2007 BMW needed a temporary location (for 7 weeks) to refuel and maintain ten of their Hydrogen 7 cars when they visited Washington DC. I had a location for them, so I got to drive a Hydrogen 7 during that time and work with the BMW engineers and technicians everyday. I visited BMW's Engineering and Emission Test Center in Oxnard, CA last year and did the Performance Center Delivery for my '09 M3 coupe in November.


----------



## 900 (May 25, 2008)

When I finally gave up the S-10 needed a new toy. All the local people were big time into JDM. Did not want to go that way. Looked into Euro cars, fell in love with BMW. Found a 328IS, never looked back.


----------



## Indigo2010 (Jan 18, 2009)

When I was in college, a good friend had a 2002. Cool car. Wanted a BMW ever since.


----------



## mrbenyong (Jan 2, 2009)

Well i grew up in BMWs. my dad always had the 7
mom had the 3
then x5 also...

so yeah, i started young... lol


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

H2 said:


> In 2007 BMW needed a temporary location (for 7 weeks) to refuel and maintain ten of their Hydrogen 7 cars when they visited Washington DC. I had a location for them, so I got to drive a Hydrogen 7 during that time and work with the BMW engineers and technicians everyday. I visited BMW's Engineering and Emission Test Center in Oxnard, CA last year and did the Performance Center Delivery for my '09 M3 coupe in November.


:drive::supdude:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh man...
My first car did it!
My dad bought me a wore the hell out 1982 633csi. I had no idea what it was! just thought wow that's a good lookin car. It wouldnt even start, we rebuilt the entire car from the ground up. Signed up for the CCA when I was 16, was a member until recently dissapointed with their service (miss the magazines) Then went on to buy a MINI Cooper and just recently another 6 series 635 though. Such a pretty car. What I really want though is an E30 M3.


----------



## PMack325Xi (Jan 18, 2009)

I've got two. First was my dad's racing spec 76' 2002. holy crap did that little 4 banger run! Had a competition holley carb, tricked out cams, bilsteins in all 4 corners... MMM. It was arrest me red, and drove like it was a rail car! 

My first car sealed the deal... 1987 E28 528e, with that lovely low revving torque monster. 120 hp?!? no problem, I've got close to 200 ft/lbs of torque! I loved taking all the weeny 6 cyl. Mustangs and Camaro's my HS was plagued with. 

Brings me back to my upcoming purchase, a 2003 E46, the 325xi. Deposit down, picking it up Saturday!


----------



## rc67 (Jan 21, 2008)

when I was kid, my dad bought a little green 2002 we had so much fun with that car that my dad decided to surprise us and brought home a bmw bavaria (2800) 4 speed. that was it I was hooked from then on. I was lucky to own a bmw bavaria when I lived in Oregon for a little while.


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

H2 said:


> In 2007 BMW needed a temporary location (for 7 weeks) to refuel and maintain ten of their Hydrogen 7 cars when they visited Washington DC. I had a location for them, so I got to drive a Hydrogen 7 during that time and work with the BMW engineers and technicians everyday. I visited BMW's Engineering and Emission Test Center in Oxnard, CA last year and did the Performance Center Delivery for my '09 M3 coupe in November.


I want to be you!!


----------



## GOFASTR (Apr 13, 2007)

Believe it or not, it was an article in the e-zine Winding Road (www.windingroad.com) on the new 335i with the twin turbo. 1st BMW I ever drove or bought was the 2007 E90 335i, and then we got a 535i for my wife just this past summer. Without a doubt the most engaging cars I've ever driven.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine was simple; I always loved the 3-series from the time I first clapped my eyes on one. It was everything I thought a car should be; nimble, stunningly good looking and had all the right proportions. The front wheels pushed out to the corners just gave it a look that I loved.

Then I drove one... and despite two days where I thought I hated it, finally on the morning of the third day of the extended test drive, I sat in the driveway and fiddled with the seat and steering wheel positioning until I found the comfort zone for me, and went for a "half hour drive" down highway 94 from St. Charles, MO. I think somewhere around Augusta I stopped caring about how long I was going to be out and finally started heading home somewhere around Jefferson City. The next day I went back to the dealership and made a deal.


----------



## footworkracer (Sep 22, 2008)

followed in the family foot steps. My dad origionally got a lincoln Caddy for his company car and the owner kept trying to get him to switch to BMW. One year they pretty much told him he is getting a BMW... He never left after that... 5 BMWs later... He is now waiting for the arrival of the new 7 series i believe in March or April. 

Due to growing up around and driving in BMW's I naturally fell in love with the brand and the cars.. We now have a 550, 645 and 750 currently in the garage. We just got rid of the X5 though dur to california lemon law and replaced it with a Hummer H2 (my wifes choice).. we are truly a BMW family.


----------



## B. Diddy (Sep 21, 2007)

About 10 years ago, I had the chance to drive my girlfriend's aunt's 325. A lightbulb went off in my head, and I thought, "Ah, so _this_ is how a car is supposed to drive!"--the handling felt so tight and responsive. A couple of years later, I got my own 325, and have since moved on to a 535.


----------



## srsuser (Jan 1, 2009)

RWD and Torque.


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

BMW = Brings Me Women!!! :freakdanc


----------



## keeble (Aug 6, 2007)

During my stint with the US Air Force in Germany from the late 70s to early 80s it was impossible to ignore the enthusiasm the Germans had for their cars-especially BMWs. Fell in love with the sound of the M-1 Procars, and the look of the Batmobile in the German Championship races. Upon my return to the States, my best friend bought a 320i; the car was fun to drive and solid. Spotting an 850i or Z-8 on the street had my undivided attention. My soon to be wife always pointed out Silver 528s on the freeway. Walking among 1000s of BMWs at last year's Bimmerfest. The BMW Festorics in Monterey during the historics weekend. Driving all the models during the Komen Ultimate Drive (including the Alpina B7 amd M3), and finally the relationship I have with my CA (Don) and the Service Department (especially Aaron) at BMW of Bakersfield. Does life with BMWs get any better than this?


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

I guess for me it was genetic. My grandpa (in Germany) did not learn to drive until his late 30s and then once he could afford it bought a BMW - like a clock work the old man always got a new one every two years - a 1600 I think several 3 series, several five series and a three series. My dad started driving them too and I guess that makes me the third generation. The handling is what got me hooked!


----------



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

Long story to follow - I was always into cars - reading up on them in any mag/book I could find. ( now my bro has been OBSESSED with the E30M3 since 1988 (flared rear fenders and wing) but I never really got into identifying one as my love until June 10, 1993. It was the day my dad surprised us all bought a 1987 325is from his colleague in TX. The colleague had used the car as a weekend only car and had accumulated 25K miles in the first 6 years of ownership. Thus, when he finally delivered it to us on that fateful day in June with 28,993 miles, my love affair began... After my dad handed a check for $10,400 to the colleague (This was waaay below FMV!!!) My dad turned to me and said, one day this will be yours! It became mine when I graduated college in 2002 and I still kick myself today because I turned around and sold it to my brother 2 weeks later to buy a 1997 E36 328is for 19K and 49K on the clock!

Anyways, i'm hoping that I'll have the chance to one day own another E30!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

My dream car since I was little was an M3 always have been and always will. One of these days I'll get one. But I had an Audi before I got my first BMW (this is my first) and the reason why I got the 335i (by default lol) was because Audi wouldn't finance me for a new S5, but over all, I'm VERY happy with the BMW. I do miss something on my Audi though, and that's the Quattro. Absolutely LOVE the quattro. My boyfriend had a B5 Imola Yellow S4 and my Audi A4 was a 2006 S-Line Quattro, but a good change from the Audi and definitely something different!

And I have no complaints. The 335 and the S5 have about the same performance stats and the Audi has no free scheduled maintenance.

And BMW was able to finance my car! [Good]Things happen for a reason :thumbup:


----------



## 99328ic (Feb 8, 2009)

I was playing Gran Truismo for Playstation and I really liked the way the BMW 318ti looked in the game and that's what got me into them. When I first stared looking into getting a bmw. When I was looking at the TI at first and wanted one to get one, but then i got a 325i sedan.


----------



## usedbimmer (Apr 2, 2009)

It wasn't anybody, but myself. For some reason, BMWs always had a certain aura about them to me. Years ago, my kid used to watch the show, The Fairly Odd Parents, and the dad was always saying, "hey he's got a new so-and-so why don't I have a so-and-so?".

So, one day while out running erands, I spotted a BMW in the parking lot and said to my son, "Hey he's got a BMW, why don't I have a BMW?" Ever since then, I always knew I had to have one eventually. Oh, and by the way: I ended up picking the 540i below for $5,500 from a friend (original owner). I certainly didn't need a car at the time, but I knew he took good care of it, it still looked near new and it was as close as I would be able to get to owning a new one!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

In 1976 a customer of mine took me out in his 2002 and the way I looked at cars was forever changed. At the time I thought it was the most fun car I'd ever been in. It clearly was!

Now I'm thinking about re-living my past by considering buying a 1972 2002 that a friend of mine has...and restoring it to modified stock.


----------



## guest0711 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ever since i was young and i just had a thing for bmw. it started around the age of 6-7, every time i would see the 525i in silver it gave me the chills.then i started learning more and more about bmw and as the years past i found out more about the history of bmw.I luv everything about the car and recently i purchased my m3 and it was like a dream come true.it brought back memories of all the childhood memories when i would see bmws on the road and i would just freeze and look at em.


----------



## Clint8408 (Jun 8, 2008)

Driving one for the first time and just staring at it in my driveway. My E39 sits so well. It's beautiful! BMW has a new lifelong customer.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

My first car was a Mini Cooper. During a particularly rainy year (2003, IIRC), I managed to submarine it and blow up the engine in a 2 ft puddle.  I took the car to Crevier BMW who gave me a brand new 325i loaner... for the two months it took to fix the Mini. (I don't know what they were thinking... giving that to a 19 year old. :eeps: )

It was like driving heaven. Balanced, quiet, comfortable and dynamically brilliant. Today, after driving so many BMW's, it's sometimes hard for me to look back and appreciate how good the plain old E46 325i really is. But _it really is_ a perfectly balanced car, and it was like nothing else I'd ever driven at the time.

Unfortunately, after being submerged, even with the new engine, the Mini was never the same. I keep getting recurring electrical glitches. So several months later, balling my eyes out (no joke), I reluctantly traded in my first love for metallic green/black '02 BMW 325xi.

I was not disappointed. Several things I learned during that time:

1) you can't park a BMW without looking back at it

2) 130 mph isn't really all that fast

3) xi pwns 2WD lifted bro-moblies in the snow

4) an absurd number of people think 325i's cost $75,000 used

5) 325's don't break (apparently, ever). In the ~2 years I had the car, the only thing I had to do was change the oil.

After that, I was sold on BMW's products... forever. :drive:


----------



## 550isport (Aug 28, 2007)

My wife had a 1992 325i when I met her. I was a Mercedes guy then. The BMW had most of the benz's polish but 200% better handling. I was sold and have never looked back since (although with each generation they keep trying to use tech to expand the comfort while merely maintaining performance...for better or worse).


DRP


----------



## gcreese (Feb 24, 2009)

I used to crew in sailboat races for a fellow back in the late 1970's. He had a BMW and let me drive it on errands around Edgartown, MA. But the thing that really sold me was it got a flat tire. Bill had polio and walked with canes so he couldn't change it. I did, and I must have changed it in ten minutes and didn't get dirty. When I opened up the trunk and saw the neat toolkit under the trunk cover, I was sold.


----------



## _Ethrty-Andy_ (Nov 24, 2008)

gcreese said:


> When I opened up the trunk and saw the neat toolkit under the trunk cover, I was sold.


:rofl::rofl: of all the things!


----------



## JagConvert (May 18, 2009)

Test drove an E500 on a used car lot. Liked it, but didn't love it. Sales guy asked if I've ever driven a BMW. I had not. Drove the 545i and LOVED it. I was a little apprehensive just because I had researched the Mercedes models to death and didn't know much about BMWs, other than people either loved them or hated them. I followed my heart and bought the car based on the thrill of the test drive, which is odd for me since I'm normally pretty analytical. I can't figure out why I never deliberately set out to get a Bimmer before, but I'm glad I stumbled upon it.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

My dad to be perfectly honest.

He had a few while I was growing up and I continue to love them. I am open to liking any good car, but BMW by far is always my favorite overall (besides a few models/years that I might not LOVE, but still respect).

The M5 and Z8 are still some of my all time favorite cars. I really love the e46 body as well. The e9x LCI is growing on me


----------



## BimmerNorb (Mar 28, 2009)

///M is the first letter of my last name.
Period


j/k


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

In 1982 I helped a co-worker move his cars from Kansas City to Philadelphia. I was moving my two so my wife did not have to drive this distance and was planning to fly in between. Then he asked if I would help him move his Porsche 911 and BMW Bavarian. He mostly wanted me to drive the Porsche. He said we would cruise 80 using CBs and a radar detector and could make it in a day. It turned into two long days because he couldn't keep his scrawny rear end in the BMW for more than an hour or two at a time. I found out the Porsche redlined in 4th at 100 mph and felt fine at 120 I did not drive the BMW much and not this fast but I was kind of surprised that it felt about as settled as the Porsche at speed. 

Recently I decided to buy a convertible. I thought maybe a Miata but found out it is too small in multiple ways. Lexus 250 ISC is also too small (I'm 6' 2"+ with a taller son and a daughter 5' 9" and all of us want to be able to ride together). The 128i convertible fits us well. 90% of the time it will be 1 or 2 people but when we need 3 (or maybe 4) to fit for a short distance we can. The BMW also has a 30 hp advantage over the Lexus and about 2 second advantage 0-60. So I bought the BMW because of previous fun experience but also because it fits my needs well. It's hard to find much of a convertible that costs significantly less than the BMW - and a VW or Volvo is no BMW. I did not want a turbo 4 or 5 just to get sporty car speeds.

Jim


----------



## M3jonesrr (Jul 28, 2008)

One of the owners of a business in the biz park where a had my business had a grey 745i and used to think wow what a pimpin car! Then one day one of my biz partners needed me to drive his e46 325 sedan somewhere and I got to experience the feel of a BMW, it was cool but it took another year or so til I saw the E90 series, then I started Jonesin for a Bimmer, not long after I leased a E90 330 sport now Im on my second BMW my E46 M3 and hope my next car will be another BMW a used E90 M3.


----------



## pedro87 (Jun 10, 2009)

when i was in college a co employee of mine in mc donald has a black bmw since then always wanted one.


----------



## Crazzy Asian (May 2, 2009)

Mpressivv said:


> chicks!!!!!


Thats mine:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 540Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

1) V8 engine, excellent sound and performance.
2)Great inside and outside looks.
3)Great handling.


----------

